# Racial Profiling



## MMG225

*Racial Profiling* 

Any ideas como se dice eso en espanol?!

Gracias
Martha


----------



## exe

"perfil étnico"

saludos


----------



## Fernando

Mary Margaret Gibson, wellcome to the forum.

Maybe some member of the forun (edit: exe, vg) will be able to answer you but it would help a lot if you can provide us more context on the words you are asking for.


----------



## Phryne

Hola!

No sé cómo se dice, peor para quien no entienda que es "racial profiling", significa lo siguiente:

"     the consideration of race when developing a profile of suspected criminals; by extension, a form of racism involving police focus on people of certain racial groups when seeking suspected criminals " (dictionary.com)

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## harreaza

Estoy casi seguro que se dice "Segregacion racial",
bueno, asi lo puse en mi traduccion para la universidad


----------



## fsabroso

MMG225 said:
			
		

> Any ideas como se dice eso en espanol?!
> 
> Gracias
> Martha



Perfíl Etnico o Racial. Es cuando realizas un estudio en relación a detalles de raza.


----------



## heidi370

hello!  how would i say "racial profiling" in spanish?  is it "perfilado racial"?

gracias
heidi


----------



## Loli

creo que es más
"perfil racial"

pero... cuál sería la oración?


----------



## Eugin

heidi370 said:
			
		

> hello!  how would i say "racial profiling" in spanish?  is it "perfilado racial"?
> 
> gracias
> heidi


Hola Heidi!
Welcome to the forum!!


Please, give us the whole sentence so that we can offer you the best answer to your question, okey??

THANKS!!!


----------



## el alabamiano

«El término anglosajón "Racial profiling" no tiene una traducción al castellano, pero quiere decir que una persona puede ser considerada más sospechosa de ser un delincuente sólo por el hecho de ser percibida por la policía como perteneciente a un grupo étnico, o por tener fenotipos "raciales" diferentes de la población mayoritaria.» source

¿Cómo lo veis vosotros?


----------



## ElenaofTroy

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> «El término anglosajón "Racial profiling" no tiene una traducción al castellano, pero quiere decir que una persona puede ser considerada más sospechosa de ser un delincuente sólo por el hecho de ser percibida por la policía como perteneciente a un grupo étnico, o por tener fenotipos "raciales" diferentes de la población mayoritaria.» source
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis vosotros?



¡Terrible!  

Existen en Teoría del Derecho Penal dos sistemas básicos: el Derecho Penal de Autor y el Derecho Penal del Acto (o del Acto Punible). 
Este último es el que prevalece en nuestros días y pretende castigar ACTOS ilícitos cometidos, independientemente del perfil de quien los comete. 
El primero, el Derecho Penal de Autor, era (o sigue siendo, me temo) el sistema penal en el que se da importancia primordial al PERFIL de la persona con miras a PREVENIR que cometa un delito. El problema con este sistema es que se presta para todo tipo de injusticias, pues lo que propone es tomar medidas ANTES de la comisión del delito, dando por hecho que éste se cometerá si se deja a la persona con un "perfil sospechoso" en libertad de hacer su voluntad. 
Tal vez la motivación de los teóricos de este sistema fuera genuina y legítima, pero en la práctica el aislar individuos con "perfiles sospechosos" y someterlos a un tratamiento de "adaptación" a la sociedad es, a todas luces, injusto para quien no ha cometido delito alguno. 
Este Derecho Penal de Autor está, por estas razones, erradicado totalmente o a punto de serlo. 

Una disculpa si el comentario fue demasiado largo, pero éste es un tema que me apasionó años atrás, cuando estudié la carrera de Derecho. 

Iliana


----------



## el alabamiano

O sea, ¿que racial profiling se traduce como perfil sospechoso? 

Cultural Issues


----------



## ElenaofTroy

_racial profiling_ sería un criterio utilizado en los sistemas de Derecho Penal de Autor para seleccionar individuos y "sacarlos de circulación". Aún hoy en día  en algunas universidades se enseña en Criminología "una embarrada" de características anatómicas que suelen presentar, por ejemplo, los criminales violentos. Un ejemplo que recuerdo sería un temporal prominente a la altura de las cejas (¡corríjanme quienes sepan si estoy mal!), pero es obvio que no podría afirmarse ni que todos los individuos con cejas prominentes son delincuentes o criminales, ni que todos los criminales tienen cejas de este tipo...
Otros criterios serían la pobreza o algunos rasgos psicológicos tales como la agresividad.


----------



## harreaza

Oops! es muy cierto, luego de investigar un poco, determiné que el aporte de fsabroso es correcto. Es el _Perfil racial._


----------



## arsênico

*discriminar**. *(según la 22ª edición del Diccionario de la Lengua Española de la Real Academía)  (Del lat. _discrimināre_).


* 1.     * tr. Seleccionar excluyendo.
* 2.     * tr. Dar trato de inferioridad a una persona o colectividad por motivos raciales, religiosos, políticos, etc.


*racial profiling* = discriminación racial​


----------



## Loli

yo creo, siguiendo con el criterio explicado por ElenaofTroy, que se refiere mas al termino "perfilismo", muy utilizado en el area de Criminologia en Argentina.
Si esta aplicado a la tematica que ElenaofTroy refiere, yo creo que "perfilismo en criminologia" podria ser una buena traduccion. Pero... reitero: seria una excelente idea que heidi370 nos diera el contexto y la oracion completa. 
No creo que se refiera a discriminacion en este caso... pero habria que ver el contexto.

Salu2


----------



## robjh22

It's more the act of creating and pursuing a standard of a person that may be reasonably included in a group of suspects for a particular crime. Use of race as a key factor in decisions to stop and interrogate people. Yo sugeriría, por tanto: "Consideración de raza como factor en la decision de arestar o interrogar." 

No muy eficiente, no?


----------



## Loli

En Argentina se trata de perfilismo criminal. Lo que dices no seria una expresion corriente o entendible para el caso, pero entiendo a lo que te refieres, y se trata de perfilismo en criminologia, o perfilismo criminal.

Salu2


----------



## ilialva

Hi, I'm having a hard time translating "racial profiling." Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Iararo

*Racial profiling: *representación racial


----------



## Basenjigirl

There are multiple threads on this topic already. Check WordReference dictionary under "racial profiling" for previous discussions.


----------



## 2cappy52

Sí, pero el sufijo -ing de "racial profiling" se refiere claramente a un verbo (poco usado), "to profile" lo cual me hace preguntar si en español se puede captar lo mismo... algo así como "perfilación étnica". En otras palabras, hay una diferencia importante entre "racial profile" and "racial profiling." ¿Cómo se puede distinguir los dos en español?

Me pregunto esto porque no tiene sentido usar "perfil étnico" para traducir la siguiente oración

The police department carries out racial profiling
El departamento de policía realiza el *perfil étnico

...así que la expresión queda por aclarar


----------



## Filis Cañí

Las detenciones policiales arbitrarias basadas en la raza del detenido (_racial profiling_ en inglés) . . .


----------



## beya

Hi everybody!!

After I went through the whole thread, I came up with this suggestion:

*EXCLUSION RACIAL* 

Reasoning: since it is a form of discrimination, but DISCRIMINACION RACIAL  is already in use, and "exclusion" is part of the meaning of "discrimination", why not use this alternate word?

How about: 

*Los immigrantes hispanos se quejan de que la Policia hace uso de "exclusion racial" al decidir a quien parar y a quien arrestar en la calle. *

Please let me know what you think about it. Thank you!!!


----------



## CheCharly

Yo lo pondría "discriminación racial".  

Tenés razón: el término está cargado con significado social dentro de su contexto estadounidense.  Si no tenés tiempo para definirlo como tal, para mí basta con ponerlo "discriminación racial."  

Después de leer todos sus comentarios, yo terminé traduciédolo así para un comunicado de prensa.

Good luck everyon!


----------



## Budista

Buenos días a todos,
Necesito la traducción, o el término equivalente, de Racial Profiling-el significado en inglés es el hábito (de la policía, por ejemplo) de detener a una persona cuando la única sospecha es el color de su piel.

La ley nueva en Arizona legaliza Racial Profiling de los latinos...

Muchísimas gracias...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo no conozco una palabra en español para lo que planteas.

- Detener a alguien sólo por su aspecto/ raza/forma de vestir, etc.

Saludos


----------



## luna_mdq

Aca se le dice "portación de rostro/cara", detener a alguien por como se ve.


----------



## Cubanboy

racial profiling - discriminación (prejuicio) por perfil racial // Elaboración de perfiles raciales o elaboración de perfiles por raza.


----------



## virenir

El hábito de tratar a alguien diferente manera por el hecho de ser de una cultura diferente, o por el color de la piel etc... se le llama "racismo", en ese contexto podrías decir:

La ley nueva en Arizona legaliza la diferenciación racial de los latinos...
La ley nueva en Arizona legaliza la acción racista de los latinos...

Espero ayudar un poco


----------



## stretch

fsabroso said:


> Perfíl Etnico o Racial. Es cuando realizas un estudio en relación a detalles de raza.



Mil disculpas, pero esto no es correcto.  "Racial Profiling" es, por ejemplo, cuando un policía ve que eres hispano, y te para o te arresta por alguna infracción menor, porque en realidad cree que eres indocumentado y te quiere deportar...u otro ejemplo sería como en los aeropuertos, si los agentes de la TSA paran a los árabes tan solo por ser árabes, sin haber cometido delito alguno, eso es "racial profiling."


----------



## MHCKA

No... si has de estar hablando de otra policía...la gringa no hace eso, jajajaja.

Creo que sería algo como *Inspección en función de la raza*... Es un concepto que es un subconjunto de discriminación racial. Me iba con la idea de _detención racial _pero me parece que el asunto es que no siempre te detienen, en el sentido de una detención legal, sino que te empiezan a revisar e interrogar y solicitar papeles, de manera pedante, abusiva, provocadora... en tono de menosprecio.


----------



## fenixpollo

Hay dos procesos en juego.  Primero, lo de "profiling" se trata de *la identificación de sospechosos a base de su raza*; segundo (e independiente del primero) es el proceso de la detención de un sospechoso.  

_Racial profiling_ no tiene que ver con la _detención_ de un sospechoso, sino con su detección o identificación.


----------



## MHCKA

fenixpollo said:


> Primero, lo de "profiling" se trata de *la identificación de sospechosos en base a/con base en su raza*;


 
Estimado compañero emplumado, me has clarificado el concepto. Gracias.

Para la compañera ElenaofTroy, si sigue en estos foros...

La frenología dejo de considerarse una ciencia hace ya mucho tiempo; hasta donde tengo entendido en ningún juicio se ha aceptado un peritaje de frenología para confirmar que una persona, en razón de su aspecto, es un criminal (entendida esta palabra, desde luego, en el contexto de quien comete un crimen en términos de laley del lugar donde se ecnuentre)... salvo tiempos del Holocausto y alguna que otra actitud de los policías estadounidenses hacia cualquier mexicano que esté allá, ilegal o no.


----------



## stretch

MHCKA said:


> Estimado compañero emplumado, me has clarificado el concepto. Gracias.
> 
> Para la compañera ElenaofTroy, si sigue en estos foros...
> 
> La frenología dejo de considerarse una ciencia hace ya mucho tiempo; hasta donde tengo entendido en ningún juicio se ha aceptado un peritaje de frenología para confirmar que una persona, en razón de su aspecto, es un criminal (entendida esta palabra, desde luego, en el contexto de quien comete un crimen en términos de laley del lugar donde se ecnuentre)... salvo tiempos del Holocausto y alguna que otra actitud de los policías estadounidenses hacia cualquier mexicano que esté allá, ilegal o no.



Mi estimado MHCKA...ya que te permites corregir a fenixpollo, me permito corregir tu corrección.    "En base a" no sería correcto cuando se trata del significado "con base en".  Obviamente fenix se equivocó al utilizar la locución "a base de", pero la opción correcta no puede ser "en base a" sino "con base en" como ya mencionaste. 
Un saludo.


----------



## MHCKA

Gracias estimado stretch por corregir el _resbalón_.

Saludos.


----------



## stretch

MHCKA said:


> Gracias estimado stretch por corregir el _resbalón_.
> 
> Saludos.



De nada...sin duda, un día de estos te tocará corresponderme el favor.


----------



## Mirlo

Racial profiling=trazado de perfil/establecimiento de perfil; Recording a person's behavior and analyzing psychological characteristics in order to predict or assess their ability in a certain sphere or to identify a particular group of people.
Basándome en esto creo que:
_



Racial profiling no tiene que ver con la detención de un sospechoso, sino con su detección o identificación.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
_Está correcto._

_Saludos, _


----------



## didakticos

Es muy interesante que los dos hilos para este término dentro de WR fueran abiertos por hablantes de español para pedir una traducción. Aquí está el otro hilo: [hilos han sido unidos]
 
Lo que pasa es que no me convencen ninguna de las sugerencias dadas en ninguno de estos dos hilos. Entiendo perfectamente el significado de _Racial Profiling_ en inglés, siendo como soy un inmigrante hispano en los Estados Unidos. Wikipedia explica aquí en que consiste: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racial_profiling 

Lo que no puedo encontrar es una traducción del término que no deje lugar a dudas. Lo siento, pero no me convencen ni _perfil étnico_ ni _perfil racial_. Estas frases no me dicen nada en español. ¿Alguna otra sugerencia?

Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## Mirlo

Es muy dificil traducirlo tan fácil como lo usan en inglés. 


Profilig de por sí=
the forensic science of constructing an outline of a person's individual characteristics
Entonces en español esto sería un trazado o establecimiento de perfiles.

A mí me suena más como racismo por establecimeinto de perfil. 
Pero la verdad que lo que más se acerca es lo que puso 'fenix":
*identificación de sospechosos a base de su raza*
Se me acaba de ocurrir y me pregunto si se podría usar *"individualización racial" ???*

Espero ayude,


----------



## vo2max

2cappy52 said:


> Sí, pero el sufijo -ing de "racial profiling" se refiere claramente a un verbo (poco usado), "to profile" lo cual me hace preguntar si en español se puede captar lo mismo... algo así como "perfilación étnica". En otras palabras, hay una diferencia importante entre "racial profile" and "racial profiling." ¿Cómo se puede distinguir los dos en español?
> 
> Me pregunto esto porque no tiene sentido usar "perfil étnico" para traducir la siguiente oración
> 
> The police department carries out racial profiling
> El departamento de policía realiza el *perfil étnico
> 
> ...así que la expresión queda por aclarar


El departamento de policia realiza un rasgo etnico,  but is use a racial profile and not profiling.
VO2MAX


----------



## didakticos

Mirlo said:


> Es muy dificil traducirlo tan fácil como lo usan en inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> Profilig de por sí=
> the forensic science of constructing an outline of a person's individual characteristics
> Entonces en español esto sería un trazado o establecimiento de perfiles.
> 
> A mí me suena más como racismo por establecimeinto de perfil.
> Pero la verdad que lo que más se acerca es lo que puso 'fenix":
> *identificación de sospechosos a base de con base en su raza*
> Se me acaba de ocurrir y me pregunto si se podría usar *"individualización racial"  ???*
> 
> Espero ayude,


 
Muchísimas gracias por tu aporte Mirlo. Me parece que tu sugerencia se acerca mucho al concepto en inglés, que dicho sea de paso es hipersintético. Creo que la palabra _individualización_ no es muy común en el habla cotidiana, pero creo que tampoco lo es _profiling_ en inglés.

¡Saludos!

Nota: hice una pequeña corrección por ahí. Creo que es incorrecto en español _a base de_. Conste que digo "creo", y además, sería tema para otro hilo.


----------



## Mirlo

didakticos said:


> Muchísimas gracias por tu aporte Mirlo. Me parece que tu sugerencia se acerca mucho al concepto en inglés, que dicho sea de paso es hipersintético. Creo que la palabra _individualización_ no es muy común en el habla cotidiana, pero creo que tampoco lo es _profiling_ en inglés.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> Nota: hice una pequeña corrección por ahí. Creo que es incorrecto en español _a base de_. Conste que digo "creo", y además, sería tema para otro hilo.


 
Oh, veo que no hice mi tarea y leí todo el hilo:

Cuando corrigieron a fenix, ya que lo que puse fue exactamente lo que escribió él, esto es lo que pasó:



> "En base a" no sería correcto cuando se trata del significado "con base en". Obviamente fenix se equivocó al utilizar la locución "a base de", pero la opción correcta no puede ser "en base a" sino "con base en" como ya mencionaste.
> Un saludo.


Pero como dije antes, puse exactamente lo que él sugirió.

Muchos saludos a ti.


----------



## Manupi

Yo diría "segmentación racial". Encaja además con la definición: "Tener en cuenta raza al desarrollar el perfil de los criminales sospechosos"


----------



## Mirlo

Nunca he escuchado la palabra "segmentos" para personas, pero puede que sí.


----------



## MHCKA

Concuerdo con Mirlo en que la más apegada al concepto es la que propuso fenixpollo (con las enmiendas posteriores) y reforzado con el recado 42 [de didakticos]:

*identificación de sospechosos con base en su raza.*


----------



## Manupi

MHCKA said:


> Concuerdo con Mirlo en que la más apegada al concepto es la que propuso fenixpollo (con las enmiendas posteriores) y reforzado con el recado 42 [de didakticos]:
> 
> *identificación de sospechosos con base en su raza.*



¿No sería más bien "en base a su raza"?
¡Saludos!


----------



## didakticos

Manupi said:


> ¿No sería más bien "en base a su raza"?
> ¡Saludos!


Aquí está lo que dice el DPD:

*Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente en base a, en la que las preposiciones en y a no están justificadas: «La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas» (País [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano in base a, única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice on the basis of y en francés sur la base de.*

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=BASE


----------



## ssolis

Do you all think that an acceptable translation of the term "racial profiling" in Spanish is "discriminacion basada en perfiles raciales"?  

Piensan que una traduccion aceptable del termino "racial profiling" seria "discriminacion basada en perfiles raciales"?  Tiene sentido?


----------



## MHCKA

MHCKA said:


> Concuerdo con Mirlo en que la más apegada al concepto es la que propuso fenixpollo (con las enmiendas posteriores) y reforzado con el recado 42 [de didakticos]:
> 
> *identificación de sospechosos con base en su raza.*


 
ssolis, bienvenido.

Más bien, el consenso parece haberse inclinado al concepto marcado en negritas. Dándole una leída a toda la discusión se encuentran argumentos de esta postura. 

Saludos.


----------



## frontrangegirl

Racial profiling: cuando las fuerzas del orden público discriminan en la aplicación de la ley en base a la raza o etnia.


----------



## estebuche

Tiene una connotación negativa y es más especifico que la discriminación: Yo uso "etiquetamiento racial".


----------



## 2cappy52

En algunos sitios de la Web he encontrado "perfilado racial."


----------



## marbrisa

¿Y qué os parece perfilismo criminal según la raza? Yo también lo tengo que traducir y explicar todo el concepto legal del mismo me alargaría la traducción demasiado. Sería mejor algo más corto que incluya el significado del mismo...

Contexto:


U.S. to investigate Secure Communities deportation program

Homeland Security's inspector general plans a review of the immigration enforcement program that purports to target 'serious convicted felons' but which some accuse of racial profiling.

Thank You in advance


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En las noticias de hoy, el diario El Mundo, de España, optó por no traducirlo. Copio la noticia, falta de ortografía incluida. Saludos



> Corey recuerda que momentos antes del enfrentamiento, Zimmerman llamó a la policía y dijo que estaba persiguiendo a *"un negro con capucha"*.  Se trata de una expresión considerada racista en el leguaje popular  estadounidense, su uso es un ejemplo de 'profilling' y de prejuicio.


Fuente


----------



## Mirlo

Manupi said:


> ¿No sería más bien "en base a su raza"?
> ¡Saludos!


esto es lo que respondieron con anterioridad:


> "En base a" no sería correcto cuando se trata del significado "con base en". Obviamente fenix se equivocó al utilizar la locución "a base de", pero la opción correcta no puede ser "en base a" sino "con base en" como ya mencionaste.
> Un saludo.


----------



## CodeSwitcher

En periódicos latinos en español en los EE.UU. se traduce "racial profiling" a "discriminación racial por parte de la polícia" o "discriminación racial por parte de oficiales de la ley."


----------



## Piensa

Other choices: 'Categorizar a una persona como sospechoza  sobre la  base a su perfil racial', 'Cuestionar/dudar la inocencia de una persona partiendo solo de  su perfil racial',


----------

